
Announcing Visual Studio and Kubernetes – Visual Studio Connected Environment - dstaheli
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/AnnouncingVisualStudioAndKubernetesVisualStudioConnectedEnvironment.aspx
======
bdburns
<kubernetes founder and azure container lead here>

It's really awesome to see Microsoft's experience in developer productivity
coming to cloud native applications!

